# NM cable inside cabinets



## Pcinspector1

Is Nonmetallic cable NM allowed inside cabinets, properly secured to the back side of the cabinet where cabinet drawers cannot reach the wiring. Not sure if this is considered a hazardous condition? Seem like it should be in flex type conduit!

Residential kitchen cabinets

Is this an AHJ call?


----------



## Inspector 102

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

334.15 allows for some different applications as regard to protection of the NM cable. I have allowed NM to be sleeved with flex conduit inside the cabinet space. I am sure others would disagree but I feel the cable is protected at that point from anything inside the cabinet, i.e. pots and pans, from damaging the cable.


----------



## Mule

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

How will it get damaged? Is it in an area where they will be stacking things against it?

Usually I don't see a problem with it but there are exceptions.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

I believe the NM is far enough away from the back of the drawer that it would be hard to damage it. The NM is secured with proper clamps with screws approx 2- 3' with no drop, so I don't think the NM would come loose. Just not sure if I had overlooked a code.

Thanx


----------



## steveray

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

Most of the inspectors around here don't allow it, unless it is "protected" by flexible conduit or other means! Pots and pans banging into it, possible sharp obects, etc. Flex conduit is pretty cheap insurance, and once you start making people aware of it, it is not a big deal! JMHO!


----------



## 480sparky

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

If there are nothing but drawers, then it's usually allowed in my area.

If there are shelves, that's a different story however.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

I've ran into this with kitchen islands; especially where they install more than one receptacle.  The NM cable should be in conduit that is secured to the inside walls of the cabinet; and the conduit secured to the receptacle box.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Pcinspector1

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

UB,

That's exactly the issue, Island cabinet with the require outlet. NM above drawer height behind the drawers just below the granite counter top neatly fastened with clamps and screws. No conduit.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

PC,

I can see where the cable may be considered not "subject to physical damage" (2005 NEC, 300.4) behind the cabinet drawers; but,  from the cable's entry from the floor, up to the "protected area" (behind the drawers) I would like to see, at least, non-metalic flex conduit for all cable in the cabinet; also secured to cabinet wall.  There is a real potential for damage in the large storage area of an island sink; not to mention that it is a great place for the "little ones" to hide and play.

Uncle Bob


----------



## GHRoberts

Re: NM cable inside cabinets



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> PC,I can see where the cable may be considered not "subject to physical damage" (2005 NEC, 300.4) behind the cabinet drawers; but,  from the cable's entry from the floor, up to the "protected area" (behind the drawers) I would like to see, at least, non-metalic flex conduit for all cable in the cabinet; also secured to cabinet wall.  There is a real potential for damage in the large storage area of an island sink; not to mention that it is a great place for the "little ones" to hide and play.
> 
> Uncle Bob


I guess the only time cable would be in the cabinets is on an island. I can see protection for the bottom part of the cable.


----------



## georgia plans exam

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

I can also see protection near the floor per the NEC. I'm not sure about the IRC but, Section 334.15(B) of the 2008 NEC requires the cable to be protected where passing through the floor for the first 6" with RMC,IMC,EMT, Schedule 80 PVC conduit or ather approved means.

GPE


----------



## peach

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

it's a really bad practice... but the hazard is in the eye of the inspector.


----------



## fatboy

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

I would require it be sleeved in conduit or flex for protection. JMHO


----------



## RJJ

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

Are you guys requiring protection for the switch leg to the garbage disposal?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

RJJ,

Good point.  When I was plumbing; I saw many garbage disposal connection's wire nuts hanging outside the housing, the shield plate missing, and the ground wire cut off.

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

It is a good point RJJ, but it doesn't change my answer. I do inspect the GD connection, make sure it has romex clamp, etc., I figure it's up off the floor of the cabinet, and not up against something solid, that when another object may come into contact, there is some give to it. I don't know, just me, seems kinda apples and oranges.


----------



## RJJ

Re: NM cable inside cabinets

My point UB was when the romex is installed with proper connection. Cabinets can vary for the type of use.  A base cabinet design to hold sharp objects may need added protection, but and island cabinet with an outlet then wired to the next outlet is minor in MHO. Judgement call. If the wire is installed neatly and fasten not to allow damage I would not require conduit.


----------

